

The Evolution of a Haskell Programmer - kefeizhou
http://www.willamette.edu/~fruehr/haskell/evolution.html

======
jmillikin
Remember, folks, this is a joke. Please don't use any of these in real code ;)

~~~
eru
Actually, most of the techniques presented there do have some use cases in
real code.

Calculating factorials is not among them, though.

~~~
jmillikin

      > Actually, most of the techniques presented there do have
      > some use cases in real code.
    

Really?

Even the sane-looking entries ("Freshman" through "Another senior") are going
to have performance problems. "Yet another senior" through "Combinatory" have
some minor applications to real-world code, but none of them are demonstrated
here. "List-encoding" and onward degenerate into type-class wanking and
absurdity -- they don't belong anywhere near a compiler.

